# CCK 1103



## WOK-a-holic (Jul 26, 2017)

yesterday I got a CCK 1103. It sharpened up nicely . Blade is super thin.
I really like the edge profile, it's fairly flat.
Not sure what grade or hardness of steel , or how edge retention will be.
It's slightly larger and weighs a little less than my SUIEN VC.
so it will take a little time to get used to.
But I like it so far. :biggrin:


----------



## fatboylim (Jul 30, 2017)

WOK-a-holic said:


> yesterday I got a CCK 1103. It sharpened up nicely . Blade is super thin.
> I really like the edge profile, it's fairly flat.
> Not sure what grade or hardness of steel , or how edge retention will be.
> It's slightly larger and weighs a little less than my SUIEN VC.
> ...



Nice to hear. It's a popular model CCK 1103 and stiffer more robust than the CCK 1303 series. It is a touch thicker so I would class this in the medium cleaver weight range. Some guess/suggest it's about a 58-59 HRC; somewhere in between standard German and Japanese knife hardness. Edge retention is average compared to Blue 2 knives. 

I like the edge profile especially on the CCKs.

Have fun with yours!


----------



## kurwamac (Aug 17, 2017)

Great wee cleavers, I found putting quite a tight edge and wide microbevel (with a little thinning) produced something able to cope quite well with cuts across the spectrum. Enjoy!


----------



## WOK-a-holic (Aug 17, 2017)

It's definitely a keeper, I really like it


----------



## dominasia (Aug 31, 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]

I have the 1102 and 1303. The 1103 would be preferable as it's a little smaller than mine, but i wanted one with a plastic handle.


----------

